# Best day of the week to fish the keys



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I been told to not fish on the weekends in the keys because its packed but I heard something that was interesting , was told not to fish on monday because most of the fish are gone because of all the weekend fisherman. What do you guys think about that. Do fisherman pick certain days to fish based on stuff like this or is it more focused around weather patterns.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I fish whenever I have off. As for catching all the fish, I've gone behind boats and picked up fish they didn't catch, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

best day to fish the keys is when you can


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow you put alot of thought into that. Good job


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

To be honest, I avoid fishing and golf courses on the weekends. Just too crowded for my taste. But if the bite is exceptionally good, I just get up earlier than the rest and get there first, or wait till the majority go home. Tue -thurs are the best days. No monday hangovers or friday skippers to contend with. Now since your in the KEYS, EVERYDAY is a good day!!!


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

djrek07 said:


> Wow you put alot of thought into that. Good job


I agree with him 100%, the best time to fish the keys is any moment you ever get the chance to fish the Keys. In fact the best time to do anything in the Keys is every single chance you get. 

Living there is my dream, still trying to figure out how to accomplish it.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

UOPaul said:


> Living there is my dream, still trying to figure out how to accomplish it.


Sure hope someome wakes you up from that dream real soon!! (Oh not really, dont want to spoil your dreams) Been down there a couple of years, great place to visit, not all what it is cracked up to be living there. EVERYTHING is more expensive, ($12 bucks for a friggin hamburger) occasional gas shortages, more hurricane evacuations than anywhere in the world, and weekend visitors crowding up the place. Not to mention holiday and party week times going wild. (ok, so the party weeks aint so bad). All this just not worth great fishing. 

No thanks! I'll take central Fl and do the 7 hour drive when I want to play or fish in the keys.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

It is not just about the fishing to me. It is about the whole atmosphere. Clean air, clean water, warm to hot all year round. If I ever have 100K in equity in my house again you will get to call me neighbor.


----------



## spanish (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all: I am from salt lake city and will be coming to the Fort lauderdale area this month. I have fished in the area several times but always with a guide. Are there any good beaches to fly fish on in this part of Florida? Thanks for the help Spanish


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

100K
Marathon $165,000
437 sq ft duplex
1 bedroom
Built 1965 water front: No


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

I live in Fart Liquordale, and I go to the keys at least once a month. The BEST time for fishing is...Outgoing tide..when its RIPPING...throw live bait by the pilings, and hold on to your rod hehe :fishing::fishing: :beer::beer:  Did I really just give away the BEST fishing time in the keys??? my god...whats in my head. By the way...When I am down there, I go to my usual spots, if people are in them....I force my way into them, which usually flushes them out. I ONLY fish CERTIAN areas in the keys at CERTIAN tides...and if you happen to be in my spot when that time comes...Tough luck...I'm gonna fish there come hell or high water, trust me.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

HDW2 said:


> Sure hope someome wakes you up from that dream real soon!! (Oh not really, dont want to spoil your dreams) Been down there a couple of years, great place to visit, not all what it is cracked up to be living there. EVERYTHING is more expensive, ($12 bucks for a friggin hamburger) occasional gas shortages, more hurricane evacuations than anywhere in the world, and weekend visitors crowding up the place. Not to mention holiday and party week times going wild. (ok, so the party weeks aint so bad). All this just not worth great fishing.
> 
> No thanks! I'll take central Fl and do the 7 hour drive when I want to play or fish in the keys.


I agree...I wouldn't LIVE in the keys for NOTHING...I just go there when I wanna fish, and cause trouble


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Live horse pilchards behind a piling..RIPPING outgoing tide...equals


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

My buddy steve & I ran into a fellow at murrels inlet with the atitude that he was going to take our spot by running us over. he found out quickly that he had ran into the wrong ******** . We had to leave him the spot but he was way too battered & bleeding to enjoy the fishing! My advise is to be courteous to people & get courtesy in return otherwise you could have a terrible night of fishing like that guy. I am 100% positive he will think twice before doing anyone that way again .


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am sorry that was not murrels inlet , but Sebastian Inlet


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

sleddog39 said:


> My buddy steve & I ran into a fellow at murrels inlet with the atitude that he was going to take our spot by running us over. he found out quickly that he had ran into the wrong ******** . We had to leave him the spot but he was way too battered & bleeding to enjoy the fishing! My advise is to be courteous to people & get courtesy in return otherwise you could have a terrible night of fishing like that guy. I am 100% positive he will think twice before doing anyone that way again .


hmm


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

See thats the difference...I am not violent about it by any means, but trust me...if it got to that point, I doubt I would face the same outcome as that fella did. Unless your a black belt as well, then it would be a good sparring match


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

What I was trying to do by explaining my past experience with rude overbearing people was that it is much easier to be courteous to your fellow man and have common courtesy for his immediate close personal space. I have found that 99% of the people I meet while fishing are very nice people.I like to think of myself as one of these people also.When I read your previous post & you said you would fish in a spot even if people were there it just reminded me of what happened to me& my friend earlier.As for your black belt, I figure it would be good to hold your pants up & thats about it.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

sleddog39 said:


> What I was trying to do by explaining my past experience with rude overbearing people was that it is much easier to be courteous to your fellow man and have common courtesy for his immediate close personal space. I have found that 99% of the people I meet while fishing are very nice people.I like to think of myself as one of these people also.When I read your previous post & you said you would fish in a spot even if people were there it just reminded me of what happened to me& my friend earlier.As for your black belt, I figure it would be good to hold your pants up & thats about it.


Lol...This isn't even worth keeping going. soo...NEXT


----------

